

Show HN: A path to what people want - dinky

Hi, could I get some constructive feedback on an idea please?<p>This is one of those ideas that might be too disturbing socially to be taken seriously. The most surprising thing I observed is not that people can't say they do this - it's that they don't want to hear that they are susceptible to it already under various disguises (notably: employment).<p>Thanks to a couple of wise people who said most ideas are crazy  and encouraged us to build this. If you were to change just one thing, what would that be?<p>Thanks in advance, I'll be happy to return the favor, I promise! http://lookapinky.com
======
sebg
The one thing that is missing is the "why" or "because". This makes it easier
to get to the heart of the matter and why I should even help the person.

~~~
dinky
I'll try adding a "because". Thanks for the suggestion, I'll be happy to help
back in any way I can.

~~~
sebg
just checked and saw that you added "because" has this changed the user
behavior in any way? No worries about helping me back. Just keep creating and
doing awesome things. The more people that do that the better for everyone
else.

~~~
dinky
It seems to have exposed weak reasons for asking for favors.

